# Some of my shelled friends :)



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi,

In the middle of rescaping my tort and turtle enclosure, thought I would take some pics of them and share them with you guys.

*Eastern Box Turtle juvis:*








*
Indian Star Tortoise:*








*Southern Painted Turtle: (in their temp enclosure)*


Thanks for looking. I would love to see pics of your tort/turtles, please share.

*UPDATE:
did a rescape of the tortoise enclosure yesterday, here is what it looks like.*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Ooooooo! That indian star tort really looks nice! Don't they get really big or are there dwarf species of tortoise too?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

They get around 8-10", with the males on the smaller end and females larger end. So they arent huge tortoises like the leopards or the sulcatas.

Are you thinking of the radiated tortoises? they do get huge (on the scale of leopards and sulcatas).


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Hitch said:


> They get around 8-10", with the males on the smaller end and females larger end. So they arent huge tortoises like the leopards or the sulcatas.
> 
> Are you thinking of the radiated tortoises? they do get huge (on the scale of leopards and sulcatas).


Where can I get a Indian Star Tortoise!?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Where can I get a Indian Star Tortoise!?


They are not hard to find in the GTA area. They pop up in stores from time to time, they also appear on kijiji and reptilescanada as well.

Be forewarned about their price tag.


----------



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Really nice animals youve got there, do you keep any of these outdoors during the summer? I am in the process of building an enclosure for either the star or box turtles myself.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So nice!

I really look forward to maybe keeping some one day.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

singhm29 said:


> Really nice animals youve got there, do you keep any of these outdoors during the summer? I am in the process of building an enclosure for either the star or box turtles myself.


I put them (the tortoise--I use to have greeks as well) out in the summer in my moms and my aunt's yard in the summer. I have a bamboo fencing thing that I wall off a 8' by 8' space in the back yard when I get there. Without that said, they only spend a couple of hours when I am there. They dont have an outdoor enclosure, mainly because the summers in recent years are too unpredictable, so I never really bothering making a permanent outdoor enclosure. The Boxes wont be going outside for a while since they are still very young and I would rather have them in a more controlled environment.

Are you building an outdoor enclosure? and did you already get the tortoise or turtle? Woudl love to see the progress.



Ciddian said:


> So nice!
> 
> I really look forward to maybe keeping some one day.


You really should get a tortoise, they have soooo much personality and sooooo cool. Though as a warning, stars are verrrrrrrrrry shy animals, Van Gogh is getting better with me, but still far from what I would like to get it to.


----------



## singhm29 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you end up selling the greeks? There are species of box turtles that are native to Canada correct? Thats why I was kind of leaning towards box as they stay much smaller and are somewhat native to this area so might be able to withstand the variations a bit better. I would prefer a tortoise but I want something that wont be getting over 6 inches. Makes sense to keep the younger ones indoors so you can monitor them better, how large is your indoor enclosure?

I was set to start constructing it this summer but have to put that on hold until after august so it probably wont get finished until next summer. However I am designing a two level 50 gallon vivarium as the indoor enclosure soon. No turtles or tortoises yet just frogs and geckos, its nice to hear about other peoples experieces with the animals before I dive in. Do you find that your box turtles bask alot or burrow?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I did sell my greeks, as I dont have the space for an enclosure for the greeks and the star when I moved to my condo. So the greek had to go.

As for native turtle species in Ontario, technically speaking, there are no native box turtles in Ontario, box turtles are generally a Mexico and US turtle group. We use to have Eastern box turtles in the southern parts of Ontario, but there hasnt been a wild sighting for years now. (if they were native, it would be illegal for us to keep as pets without a permit). Aside from the sliders, painted, maps, softshells and snappers. We do have more terrestrial turtles: Spotted turtle, blandings and a wood turtle species. They are generally in the southern areas and hibernate in winter.

If you were to get a turtle (or tortoise), it would highly preferable if you bring them in for the winter. Hibernation to me is aa scary concept if its not in their natural habitat. 

As for smaller tortoises. Short of finding a miracle and a fortune to find the egyptian and spider tortoises. You could try medatarinian tortoises or even the star, as males are generally 6" or smaller. My current enclosure for my star is 4' by 2'. And my boxes are in a 15gal (since its easier to keep an aquarium humid than an open tube shaped container). 

Since my boxes are still very young, they usually like to chill in the water dish or sleep on/in sphagnus moss and the plants.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I've posted some pics of the enclosure on the first post.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice rescape. I especially enjoy all the bettas


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you, there are still a couple of plants I couldnt find (some moss and fern species). So hopefully I can fully complete it this summer.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome pics! Are tortoises interactive as a pet? Enjoyed being handled etc? Never owned a tortoise but they are very gorgeous.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Depends on how interactive you are looking for. They are def not interactive in the sense of playing with a hamster/rabbit etc. They are shy animals, so instinctively, they dont like to be handled. At first, they will go into their shell as soon as you pick them up and stay in their shell, but eventually they will come out, and start trying to free themselves. 

Tortoises vary a lot in their personalities, they will recognize you as a source of food. When I had my greeks, in the morning, as soon as I come into the room, they would just stare at me and move towards me "begging for food". So they are interactive in that sense. 

But ya, they are cool animals. Definitely not an animal that likes to play with you. 

Be forewarned though, you need to do A LOT of research before getting one, as they have very specific care requirements if you want to have a healthy tortoise (ie no metabolic bone disease, minimize pyramiding on the shells, diseases etc). ALSO, they are expensive animals....as even the cheap ones in Canada will cost you $250+ each.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

What kind of ferns were you looking for ? I used to keep turtles back in my school days. I miss them. I've been thinking, a bit, about getting a Reeves.. mainly because they are a smaller species and won't outgrow the space I have. But I'm in no rush.

Love the little box turtles.. how large are they at maturity ? And the tortoise is a beaut.. hopefully it will learn to be less shy with time.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking for boston ferns. Its not hard to find to be honest, but most stores would have the large plume ones in those hanger pots. Which is WAY!! too big for my purposes. I am looking for those in the small pots that annuals usually come in. 

My prob is that I am not comfortable with my own identification of them, since most small potted ferns are just labeled varied ferns. And many types of ferns are not safe for tortoises/turtles.

Reeves turtles are great. Very cool looking turtles. If you are looking for small aquatic turtles, look into the muds and musks. They are even smaller than reeves (most max out at like 4"). And generally cheaper and easier to find.

Easterns max out at around 5" for males and 6" for females. And thanks, the star is alot more relaxed now and more use to me. And my other one is still in its 6wk Qt.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I'd thought to ask you about this when I was there. I'm fairly good at plant ID, at least with those I've been interested in. 

I've been growing indoor plants for decades and ferns are a fave. There is a Boston fern cultivar called, I think it's Ruffles or maybe Fluffy Ruffles. Tends not to get quite as large, very full fronds with very ruffly edges. Anyway, often found in small pots at places like Sheridan. 

There is another Boston variant usually called Lemon Fern.. also nearly always available in small pots. It's a mutation, instead of the more common frond that's sort of sword or somewhat triangular in shape, Lemon fern has narrow fronds the same width from end to tip.. less than one inch wide. It's far less messy than standard Boston ferns are.. far less likely to drop fronds and less likely to develop that big dead spot in the middle when they're older. In any case you can always take baby fernlets to grow on and discard the older ones. Lemon fern is a bit slower grower and so far as I know it will never reach the height of a standard Boston. Largest one I've ever seen is about a foot tall at most, and it takes awhile to reach that size.

If you like I'll keep an eye out. They rarely cost more than four bucks for a four or three inch pot, I could pick one up for you if you like.. maybe drop it by on the way home from Markham one time. I'm there every couple of weeks, usually on Thursdays only. I"ll be back next Thursday. Yesterday was only because of the shrimp meet.

Nice meeting your reptiles. The tortoise is charming, even if it is shy. I'd thought of Mud turtles too.. but I'll take my time. If I do decide to get one, I want to be sure I have a good set up for it ready to go.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks. I am sure I will find one, I just havent tried too hard. Plus I dont like going to garden centers when its still not warm outside. 

ya, I am in the market for some interesting turtles as well. Still cant figure out which species I want.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Up to you. I hit garden centres all the time.. one of my many addictions . Not a problem keeping an eye out for a Boston or cultivar of Boston type.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, I think I am good for now. But actually, if you ever come across some Opuntia humifusa, please let me know. Been looking for these FOR ever now.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Thanks, I think I am good for now. But actually, if you ever come across some Opuntia humifusa, please let me know. Been looking for these FOR ever now.


I was in my front garden yesterday, here in Mississauga, doing my spring cleaning. The garden is looking really nice with the bulbs bursting through the soil with so much promise. It's been a good spring for the garden as the cool temperatures are extending the flowering periods much longer than usual. My galianthus aka snowdrops lasted 6-7 weeks. My crocus were out for an astounding 3 weeks! All my daffodils, hyacinths & muscari are out for a couple weeks now. Just waiting for the tulips & alliums. Hope this continues...

Now, what I also have that's doing great for the last 12 years, is my Opuntia humifusa. I also cleaned it up and took some pears off for new plants. The pears are just about fully re-hydrated for the upcoming hot Mississauga summer!

I have included a photo of a late winter shot I took in February. My Opunta is about 4 feet across. It's a huge mass that sits on a raised scree bed in my front garden. Yes! It's in the snow! And yes! Opunta humifusa is winter hardy in the GTA Zone 6.










If your interested in some Opunta humifusa send me a PM.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Truly amazing such an exotic looking thing is hardy here. And so pretty in flower.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Sweet, thanks Scot, pm sent.

oh, also. I got 2 really nice and active southern painteds, beautiful little buggers.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Posted a pic of my two Southern painted basking. they are in their temp enclosure right now, and to the left you can see my attempt at growing anubias partly out of water. Its going to take some time.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

dunt see a pic, or do you mean on page 1?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes the ones from the first post. I stopped posting on here after I started an online journal cataloging their growth.


----------

